

Math every day - psps0xed
http://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/math-every-day

======
sz
[http://www.thocp.net/biographies/papers/backus_turingaward_l...](http://www.thocp.net/biographies/papers/backus_turingaward_lecture.pdf)

